# The Alien



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi folks,

Finally buckled down and put some work into a slingshot. Bamboo cutting board core, spectraply scales. Swell for the arch between the thumb and forefinger, small swell for the 3-5th fingers to hold onto. I actually prefer the stability of my first design like this, the anchor prototype, but I made this to fit a smaller hand.

If you're interested in build photos, the album is here: https://picasaweb.google.com/117968603953016790596/BuildShots?authkey=Gv1sRgCICh1cSmy83L4wE

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks cool!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Alien is out of this world ! Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Very cool. I'm making a hathcock clone and I think I'm going to try your attachment method. I like the look and it looks like it work great!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Very cool. I'm making a hathcock clone and I think I'm going to try your attachment method. I like the look and it looks like it work great!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wicked shooter man!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking shooter~~ I Like it Bud.....Nice work..May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

I've use the bamboo cutting boards,got them at big lots, and they make nice SS material. They are light strong and finish like glass. Good looking SS.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's great work! Swells in all the right places.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice, man...well done!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good name for a very sharp looking frame!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!!.
That is a very interesting looking shooter. Nice work man.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I keep coming back the this one. Love that purple.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

WhoooWooooo!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I've been beating the tar out of this washer at 11 yards. The swells give me a lot of hand contact and stability.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool, Byud......but that poor washer!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the looks of the spectraply!

Looks really ergonomic!


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Maximum ergo, minimum size/weight, maximun eye appeal. This is an eye pleasing SS for sure.
What more would one want? Great creative skills, man.

chuck


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking shooter man,you've beat the tar out of that washer!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet, your best work yet!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool looks really fitting your hand just right

cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you guys really are amazing! I love this forum.

this shooter is knobby but overall still pretty small and pocketable:










Spectraply is fun because you can "paint with the sander" and make the dominant color stripes travel right where you want them. I tried to ring each major surface with a line of purple.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is cool , I have never trusted spectraply . Im scared itl split down the middle .


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

"It was a one eyed, one horned, flyin' purple people shooter!"

-Wild Bill


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, how does the 'Girl' like it? The rest of us love it! :banana:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Hahahaha I almost posted it without a name to see what people would come up with, but I had a hunch everybody would have come up with exactly that, Wild Bill!

DogBox, the lady wanted it but I need to make one a little smaller still to fit her hand.

Dankungmaster, I don't trust straight spectraply anymore either, but with the bamboo laminate I think it's a lot less likely to split.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There is nothing not to like about this one. Good stuff.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not only is it sharp looking, looks like a perfect fit. Great job


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

A really cool design, I like the attachment method. I don't know if you can get it but a black and red version would ooze menace.

Excellent work


----------

